# conexion twiter



## elsaky (Nov 29, 2006)

hola amigos, vuelvo con una duda

tengo en el stereo del coche conectado 4 parlantes de 4ohm c/u 

quiero agregar 1 juego de tweeter, no hay problema de ponerlos en paralelo ???

en el manual del estereo me dice que las salidas son de 4 ohms




gracias a todos


----------



## audioman_mex (Nov 29, 2006)

elsaki:

Sí es un tweeter electrodinámico , puedes conectarlo en paralelo,conectando en serie con la terminal positiva de tu tweeter un condensador o capacitor de 2 microfaradios sin polaridad,sí es un tweeter piezoeléctrico conecta en serie a la terminal positiva del agudo un circuito serie de un condensador de 2 microfaradios sin polaridad y una resistencia de 10 ohms a 5 watts,en el siguiente orden : + amplificador,condensador ,resistencia ,+ tweeter. 
no tendras ningún problema.
saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 29, 2006)

si es muy probable que el amplificador quenere mas temperatura de lo normal.
y el daño que se puede producir es directamnte proporcional a lo que lo exijas

Saludos


----------



## elsaky (Nov 30, 2006)

gracias por las respuestas


----------

